# Snow Day, The First for My Havs!



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Things were going pretty well.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Until the leashes crossed.*

And chaos resulted.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Leaving Zoe hogtied...*

...and with abominable snow feet.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Burrrrr....too cute!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

OMG so cute! But ugh on the snow feet! I can just see the puddles of water on my hardwood. I usually defrost the snowballs in the mudroom sink but somehow I'll end up with little puddles on the floors lol. There is nothing better than their first snow day though, so much fun to watch.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

They had zoomees in the snow. I washed feet with lukewarm water in the kitchen sink, five times yesterday and five times today.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute! Here's my favorite photo of Kodi in the snow, his first winter!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Yep, Kodi is snow zooming! Mine were really happy out there in the snow.


----------

